# CPU-kühler für sockel 1156



## 19master94 (20. Februar 2010)

*CPU-kühler für sockel 1156*

Hallo

ich habe ein intel core i5 750 und will jetzt OC aber weis nicht was für einen kühler ich nehmen soll kann mich nicht entscheiden

-er solte meinen cpu auf jeden fall über 3.00 Mhz bringen

-leise sein

-gut aussehen

-nich teuerer als 50 euro

was haltet ihr von dem EKL Alpenföhn Brocken


----------



## Lucky79 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: CPU-kühler für sockel 1156*

Dann kannst du z.B einen  -Arctic Cooling Freezer Xtreme REV.2-  nehmen, kostet ca.32€. 
Ich habe den Arctik Lüfter gegen einen  -Xigmatek Crystal 120 Blue LED Lüfter - 120mm-  getauscht kostet ca.5€ und bringt ca. 7-8°C weniger. So wie bei mir,  Prime  63°C mit 4000MHz.


----------



## FortunaGamer (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: CPU-kühler für sockel 1156*

Wenn du maximal 50€ ausgeben willst, solltest du auf jeden Fall denn Prolimatech Megahalems hollen. Der sieht richtig gut aus und hat die besten Leistungen in dem Preisbereich.


----------



## Infin1ty (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: CPU-kühler für sockel 1156*

Der Freezer Extreme ist "nicht gerade" die beste Wahl 

Lieber den hier:

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 115X (Intel) » Prolimatech » Prolimatech Megahalems "Scythe Slip Stream Edition"


----------



## Lucky79 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: CPU-kühler für sockel 1156*

Ich finde der Freezer Extreme ist für die Preis/Leistung eine gut Wahl.  Nur der orginal Lüfter nicht !
Deswegen habe ich den ja auch ausgetauscht!


----------



## 19master94 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: CPU-kühler für sockel 1156*

-aber bei dem megahalms brauch ich noch ein Kit zur befestigung

-ich noch ne wichtige frage wichtige frage kann ich meine Grafikkarte einfach einen slot nach unten setzenohne etwas neu installieren zu müssen

-Lucky79 mit welchem programm hast du übertaktet und welche settings wie z.b. core volt


----------



## steinschock (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: CPU-kühler für sockel 1156*

Brocken oder Mugen II reicht für 3,5GHz locker,
der Megahalem ist etwas besser.

Edit

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/overclocking-prozessoren/79663-how-lynnfield-overclocking.html

OC im Bios,
 Vcore bis 3,5 eher senken als anheben


----------



## Infin1ty (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: CPU-kühler für sockel 1156*

Nein, bei dem Megahalems brauchst du kein Extra Kit


----------



## 19master94 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: CPU-kühler für sockel 1156*

hab gedacht man braucht ein kit

aber mit dem brocken kann ich 4 Ghz aus meinem cpu holen

kann ich eigentlich auch einfach nur asus TurboV EVO zum OC nehmen


----------



## Infin1ty (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: CPU-kühler für sockel 1156*

Nein, mach das im BIOS.


----------



## 19master94 (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: CPU-kühler für sockel 1156*

aberdes is voll kompliziert und reicht der alpenföhn brocken für 4 ghz


----------



## Schnibbel (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: CPU-kühler für sockel 1156*

Klar reicht der Brocken.
Der ist günstig, hat eine Super Qualität und lässt sich gut verbauen.


----------



## NeroNobody (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: CPU-kühler für sockel 1156*

Lies dir erst mal das Howto durch, dann ist das BIOS auch gar nicht mehr so "kompliziert"!!  

mfg Nero


----------



## KOF328 (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: CPU-kühler für sockel 1156*

über 3Mhz kommst du auch mit Passivkühler 
musste sein


----------



## Infin1ty (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: CPU-kühler für sockel 1156*



> aberdes is voll kompliziert und reicht der alpenföhn brocken für 4 ghz



Das ist kein bisschen kompliziert. Wenn du Angst hast, 
was kaputtzumachen, kein Ding, hatte ich bis vor 2 Jahren auch,
weil ich mal was geschrottet habe.

"Das BIOS ist dein Freund"


----------



## Lucky79 (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: CPU-kühler für sockel 1156*

HI 19master94
Das Programm zu OCen heisst   BIOS  !!!
Es gibt zwar auch Software zum OCen die sind aber nicht das Wahre, die heben z.B. die Vcore zu sehr an wird dann also zu warm und du kannst damit deinen RAM oft nicht anpassen! 
Also wenn dan richtig OCen.
Mit meinem Kühler und dem anderen Lüfter habe ich ohne zu übertackten eine gesamt Temp. von 12-14°C, die einzelnen Kerne eine Temp. von 18-24°C. Prime 35°C, Kerne 42-45°C.
Bei 4000MHz gesamt Temp. 23°C Kerne 30-35°C, Prime 52°C Kerme 59-63°C.  CPU Vcore habe ich auf 1.30625V eingestellt  (CPU-Z zeigt mir 1.280V an, so wie auch EVEREST)  200MHz Multiplikator 20. Mein RAM leuft jetzt auf Standart 200 x 10 mit 1.9V.

Fang ertmal klein an und teste dich dann LANGSAM hoch z.B. 200MHz x 18 mit ca. 1.28 Vcore !!!!! Dann immer schon TESTEN ob es stabiel ist und auf die Temp. achten. Der i5-750 ist mit max ca.72°C von Intel angegeben. Wenn du ca 10°C darunter beleibst  solltest  du auf der sicheren Seite sein.   Alles auf  EIGENE GEFAHR !!!!!
Geh nicht 100% von meinen Werten aus !!! Es kann von System zu Sysem schwanken.


----------



## KOF328 (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: CPU-kühler für sockel 1156*

DU HAST IM IDLE TEMPS VON 12-14°C ?????!!!!!!!
was hast du bitte für ne raumtemperatur?


----------



## NeroNobody (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: CPU-kühler für sockel 1156*

Gasrechnung nich bezahlt oder was?!^^


----------



## Lucky79 (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: CPU-kühler für sockel 1156*

Die 12-14°C gesamt CPU Temp. habe ich wenn mein PC   Standart   läuft, ohne zu OCen und die einzelnen 4 Kerne haben dann eine Temp. von 18-24°C . Mit dem BOXED-Kühler waren es 21-23°C gesamt CPU Temp.
Simmt Gasrechnung ist nicht bezahlt , wir heizen mit OL. Da meine Frau eine Frostbeule ist haben wir eine Raumtemp von min. ca. 21°C


----------



## Schnibbel (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: CPU-kühler für sockel 1156*



Lucky79 schrieb:


> Mein RAM leuft jetzt auf Standart 200 x 10 mit 1.9V.


Die max. angegebene Ram Spannung liegt beim Lynnfield bei 1,65V.
Wenn das also kein Schreibfehler von dir ist, würde ich mir an deiner Stelle sehr große Sorgen um die CPU machen.


----------



## Lucky79 (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: CPU-kühler für sockel 1156*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GrimReaper1908 (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: CPU-kühler für sockel 1156*



Lucky79 schrieb:


> Die 12-14°C gesamt CPU Temp. habe ich wenn mein PC   Standart   läuft, ohne zu OCen und die einzelnen 4 Kerne haben dann eine Temp. von 18-24°C . Mit dem BOXED-Kühler waren es 21-23°C gesamt CPU Temp.
> Simmt Gasrechnung ist nicht bezahlt , wir heizen mit OL. Da meine Frau eine Frostbeule ist haben wir eine Raumtemp von min. ca. 21°C




Ohne unhöflich sein zu wollen, aber was du beschreibst ist physikalisch unmöglich 
Dein PC und auch Teile davon können niemals kühler sein als deine Umgebung.


----------



## Lucky79 (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: CPU-kühler für sockel 1156*

mal schuen ob es jetzt mit nem screenshot klapt


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lucky79 (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: CPU-kühler für sockel 1156*

das 1. mit standart Tacktung   meine Temp. IDEL  
das 2. mit standart Tacktung   meine Temp. mit Prime


----------



## Lucky79 (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: CPU-kühler für sockel 1156*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lucky79 (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: CPU-kühler für sockel 1156*

jetzt noch die CPU Temp. IDEL mit 3600MHz und eins mit 4000MHz    
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...t-2593-picture36009-4000mhz-cpu-temp-idel.png 


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...t-2593-picture36008-3600mhz-cpu-temp-idel.png


----------



## Insidious (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: CPU-kühler für sockel 1156*

Hast du deinen PC auf dem Balkon stehen?

Scherz beiseite bei 12°C CPU Temp -* Auslesefehler*!


----------



## Lucky79 (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: CPU-kühler für sockel 1156*

Strömende Luft ist wohl kälter als stehende. Und Kompremierte Luft ist wärmer z.B. Fahrrad-Luftpumpe. 
hier noch ein screenshot   CPU Temp. 4000MHz mit Prime
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...3-picture36010-4000mhz-cpu-temp-mit-prime.png


----------



## Lucky79 (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: CPU-kühler für sockel 1156*

Wie gesagt mit dem dem BOXED Kühler waren es Standart-Tackt IDEL Gesamt CPU Temp.23°C und die einzelnen Kerne hatten ca 26-30°C  
Sollen das damals auch  Auslesefehler  gewesen sein ?!?


----------



## Insidious (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: CPU-kühler für sockel 1156*



Lucky79 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt mit dem dem BOXED Kühler waren es Standart-Tackt IDEL Gesamt CPU Temp.23°C und die einzelnen Kerne hatten ca 26-30°C
> Sollen das damals auch Auslesefehler gewesen sein ?!?


 
Ich würde mich mal weit aus dem Fenster lehnen und sagen: Ja!


----------



## Lucky79 (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: CPU-kühler für sockel 1156*

Also hat meine Schwester auch  Auslesefehler  ?
Sie hat das selbe Mainboard und die selbe CPU mit Boxed-Kühler, ihr PC läuft Standart und würde noch nie  übertacktet.  Die Temp. bei ihr sind gemau so wie sie bei mir waren, mit Boxed-Kühler !!!


----------



## Insidious (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: CPU-kühler für sockel 1156*



Lucky79 schrieb:


> Also hat meine Schwester auch Auslesefehler ?


 
Sollte der Auslesefehler durch das Bios hervorgerufen werden,
ist dies nicht auszuschließen, oder?


----------



## Lucky79 (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: CPU-kühler für sockel 1156*

Die Temp habe sich nach einem Bios-Update nich verändert .
Du meinst das alte und das neue Bios sind fehlerhaft und das auf zwei Mainboard`s .
Oder liegt es vielleicht doch am  CPU-Kühler,  das er doch nicht so schlecht ist ? Wie hier einige meinen.


----------



## 19master94 (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: CPU-kühler für sockel 1156*

nochne fage wie heis wird ein i5-750 mit standart takt und einem alpenföhn brocken passief gekühlt 

sehr wichtig geht um die Wärme leitpads die müssen auf 58 grad erwärmt werden dami sie flüssigwerden


----------



## NeroNobody (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: CPU-kühler für sockel 1156*

Keine Sorge ich denk mal dass der die 58° locker erreicht^^
Wieso überhaupt Pads?!


----------



## GrimReaper1908 (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: CPU-kühler für sockel 1156*



Lucky79 schrieb:


> Die Temp habe sich nach einem Bios-Update nich verändert .
> Du meinst das alte und das neue Bios sind fehlerhaft und das auf zwei Mainboard`s .
> Oder liegt es vielleicht doch am  CPU-Kühler,  das er doch nicht so schlecht ist ? Wie hier einige meinen.



Es geht nicht darum, dass die Lüfter nicht schlecht wären.
Es geht darum, dass es unmöglich ist, was du beschreibst.
Das ist so wie wenn du sagst, die Äpfel bei dir fallen nach oben statt nach unten.
Es ist absolut unmöglich, dass ein Luftstrom etwas unter seine eigene Temperatur kühlt. Aber du kannst ja einfach mal testen und dich selbst überzeugen.
packe mit einer hand doch einfach mal an deinen kühlturm, so nach 15-20 minuten betrieb des PCs.
Wäre der wirklich bei 12 grad solltest du das schon merken


----------



## GrimReaper1908 (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: CPU-kühler für sockel 1156*



19master94 schrieb:


> nochne fage wie heis wird ein i5-750 mit standart takt und einem alpenföhn brocken passief gekühlt
> 
> sehr wichtig geht um die Wärme leitpads die müssen auf 58 grad erwärmt werden dami sie flüssigwerden



Ist eigentlich sogar unwichtig oder?
Gibt ja zwei Optionen
Option 1: die CPU bleibt unter 58. Das bedeutet, das Teil kühlt auch ohne sich verflüssigt zu haben ausreichend gut.
Option 2: Es wird über 58°C warm. In dem Fall verflüssigt sich das Pad und erzielt dann den von dir gewollten Effekt.

Aber glaub mir, 58 grad sind schnell erreicht, das wird schon flüssig werden


----------



## 19master94 (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: CPU-kühler für sockel 1156*

danke erstmal 

also die pads gibt es auch flüssig die wollte ich mir hohlen aber ich hab gelesen das er mit dem aluminium in der bodenplatte des kühlers reagirt und man die flüssige wariante nicht für den kühler verwenden soll. ich dann die pads gefunden und mir die bestellt and jetzt hab ich gelesen das man sie auf 58 grad erwärmensoll


----------



## 19master94 (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: CPU-kühler für sockel 1156*

was für ein cpu benchmark kent ihr das 4 kERNEN NIMMT und kostenlos ist


----------



## GrimReaper1908 (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: CPU-kühler für sockel 1156*

nimm Prime95
Ist zwar kein Benchmark bringt aber alle Kerne auf 100%


----------



## 19master94 (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: CPU-kühler für sockel 1156*

das mein ich der cpu soll halt warm werden


----------



## Schnibbel (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: CPU-kühler für sockel 1156*

Prime oder Linx.


----------

